# Oscar's?



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i am thinking of getting some Oscar's so wat kind of oascar is the MEANSIET ha
i knoe there are red and tiger and albino but which one is the most aggressive one?
LaZy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This thread sounds kind of fishy...


















BTW, Oscars are funny looking, but still a cool fish IMO.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

No such thing as a mean Oscar.


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Sorry, HawgHunter. But are definitely wrong about that one. I have had one myself. And I know of people that had one too. Are you comparing them to another fish, like a piranha or something.

There really isn't one that is more aggressive. Although my common oscar was more aggressive then the tiger I had at the time. That was probably just that fish. If you want more info, the best site I have even seen is,

www.oscars-r-us.com

It is the only site I rely on for question I have about my oscars. Just like P-fury is the only site I rely on for my P's!!


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

For a 14" fish oscars are rather docile in general. But if you only want the fish for the ego rush of having a large aggressive fish an oscar just isnt that fish, try a jag or a midas for that.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> Sorry, HawgHunter. But are definitely wrong about that one. I have had one myself. And I know of people that had one too. Are you comparing them to another fish, like a piranha or something.


No, not a p but I'm comparing them to almost any CA. Oscars aren't tough, mean or aggressive. I know with every breed there are exceptions, but there are 2 rules in the fish world I stand by...guppies and Oscars aren't mean.









Now if you want to take a Tiger O against an Albino, then maybe you'll get a tough one between the 2 but not when it comes to other aggressive fish.

This isn't a knock on O's at all, imo. I haven't ever had one but my Aunt has raised them sice I was a little kid. I love Oscars and I WILL have one even if I have to buy a tank for it. IMO, there is no more personable of a fish, but they just aren't mean. I've seen thousands of them growing up.

Edit: because my speelin sux.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

an Oscar is an Oscar









the albino oscars look nicer..........


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

marscounty said:


> There really isn't one that is more aggressive. Although my common oscar was more aggressive then the tiger I had at the time. That was probably just that fish. If you want more info, the best site I have even seen is,
> 
> www.oscars-r-us.com
> 
> It is the only site I rely on for question I have about my oscars. Just like P-fury is the only site I rely on for my P's!!


 He said it best







it all depends on the individual fish..


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

i say get some caribe


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh yeah some Oscar are NOT wimps.. My buddy had an oscar that killed a Jack Dempsey and A flowerhorn! You just gotta train it right, AND have the right fish... Gotta get lucky.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

yes. that is true.

keeping the Oscar with other predatory fish will increas the Oscars agression level, and BANG! you got yourself an agressive Oscar


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

See Hagen knows what I'm talking About! When I first had my P's I put two baby oscars in there with them... They got one right away but the other flourished and turned into a real killer... I got rid of him because he killed all the minnows in every tank I put him in!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Oh yeah some Oscar are NOT wimps.. My buddy had an oscar that killed a Jack Dempsey and A flowerhorn! You just gotta train it right, AND have the right fish... Gotta get lucky.


Yea, right.

Oscars don't do crap to anything they can't swallow. That's bullshit. and you're full of sh*t garybusey!

No way does an Oscar take out a CA. That's actually funny.

I guess the O was 14" and the FH was 3"?











> They got one right away but the other flourished and turned into a real killer


LOL, if this wadn't such a joke, I'd comment but it's totally obvious you have no clue about Oscars. Yes, I know what you've said to others in PM's about me and I know what you are trying to do. Go back to saltwater or something you know before you look even more stupid.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> > They got one right away but the other flourished and turned into a real killer
> 
> 
> LOL, if this wadn't such a joke, I'd comment but it's totally obvious you have no clue about Oscars. Yes, I know what you've said to others in PM's about me and I know what you are trying to do. Go back to saltwater or something you know before you look even more stupid.


 Keep this sh*t out of this forum!!!!!!



HawgHunter11 said:


> but there are 2 rules in the fish world I stand by...guppies and Oscars aren't mean.


amazingly I have been told on another fish site that guppies are aggressive - I'm not too sure, but someone was complaining about her guppies bullying a pair of dwarf gouramies - I have not seen this behaviour in any guppies I have seen


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah some Oscar are NOT wimps.. My buddy had an oscar that killed a Jack Dempsey and A flowerhorn! You just gotta train it right, AND have the right fish... Gotta get lucky.
> ...


 this is true. Oscars cant do crap to anything they cant swallow. becuase there teath are in there throat.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hagen said:


> Oscars cant do crap to anything they cant swallow. becuase there teath are in there throat.


 you are so wrong - they can cause stress and push other fish around - just ask pcrose what happend to her angelfish


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

yes innes. everyfish can stress out another fish. aslong as its pissed off. or maybe the other fish is even upset by another fish sharing an aquarium.

but one can not eat the other unless it fits in the oscars mouth.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I never said they will eat fish larger than they can fit in their mouths, but they can be aggressive - believe me or not.


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Some oscars are aggressive, they may even push a few decent sized cichlids around. But compared to alot of other similiar sized fish each being adult size....the oscar wouldnt win the battle. I personally love Os, dont need the "my fish can beat your fish up" thing f*ck that issue. Now my 12" red female would gladly bite me...but shes livin with some 2" JDs but wont tip them


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Oscars are mean just ask Riley, oh wait you can't cuz he died from internal bleeding from Tigerblitz and Oscar. They did eat pellets from my fingers and their teeth feel kinda cool. I miss my oscars but ah well get ones that look the coolest to you, they are all kind of aggresive


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

look i have o's 4 13 yrs.they will pick on fish that are not aggresive enough to fight back. i have seen a 12" o get owend buy a 6" reddevil. and a 10" o get served up buy a 5" bumble bee. And mine do the same other than that u can train them wit time to do tricks and stuff








so have fun wit ur o


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

I like oscars, they seem to like me too. Or maybe they just know when i'm around the tank that means there will be food


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> dont need the "my fish can beat your fish up" thing f*ck that issue.


Um, no, it wasn't about that at all. I could care less about that who's fish is badder crap and usually say so in such threads.

Go to AT and AA, jewel and look at jor's username and see if I ever started anything. I'm not ever about that. I just know and have heard things that were said in private and it was brought out here in public and I responded in kind is all.

I apologize to everyone here at the forum, other than who I was talking to, for bringing the forums down. I have always tried to help and I didn't in this instance. I am embarrassed and regretful I let someone get to me.

It won't happen again. I hope everyone can just forgive me for a moment of stupidity.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> It won't happen again. I hope everyone can just forgive me for a moment of stupidity.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

lazy,

i think that oscars are an excellent fish to get. they can be aggressive in the sense that they will try to eat anything that will fit into their mouths. some oscars...as said above...will still try to bully other fish and some will not, it all depends on the oscars personality.

and oscars can kill fish bigger than themselves...they ram into the side of the fish until it dies. (trust me...i have saw it happen). but for the most part they are tolerante of other fish unless the fish are cramped and there are territorial issues.

oscars are said to be one of..if not *the* smartest cichlid. they recognize you and they can even be taught to do tricks. not to mention that they grow very fast and become monsters.

i say to get some oscars! you will not be disappointed


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I agree JesseD. This was never meant as a knock against Oscars, imo. I hvae had an Aunt of mine breed them for 20 years and I have never had them, but, imo, they are the most personable of fish there are.

Like I said before, I want an Oscar even if I have to buy a whole new setup for them. They are the best when it comes to owner/fish companionship.


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

I never said you did dude, just saying that...that shouldnt be a reason to want a fish is all.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is very very true, HawgHunter11, they are like a puppy









do you know anything about breeding them? i currently have 6 albino oscars in a 90g tank, but will be moved into a 150g very soon. all i gotta do is set up the date, pick it up, and then set it up.

150g for oscars, 90g for red bellies, 50g for rhom....open 20g

the 150 will then house my oscars until i can get 2 to "pair" off. then that pair goes into the 90 (get rid of the other 4) and the reds will go into the 150. i was just wondering how easy it is to tell when u have a pair.

sorry that this is off topic

PM me if u have any info...anyone for that matter...thanks


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

black_bullet said:


> I never said you did dude, just saying that...that shouldnt be a reason to want a fish is all.


I know. :smile: One of my fav fishes is a redtail shark, I know that isn't tough. lol

This went deeper than that but I don't care how bad or cool a fish is. All fish are cool, imo. I mean that. This wasn't anything about how tough a fish was.

I am going to ignore the person from now on, so as far as I'm concerned, it's dropped, and I hope all the rest of you know that it wasn't anything about a tough fish at all, but a lot of the "behind the scenes" work of an individual that he brought out in public, so I had to respond in public, is all. . I will always step up and say that comparing tough fish or "who will win in a fight" threads as not the most intelligent of threads.

I'm sorry Black bullet. Please forgive me.

I just want to move past all this though. :smile:


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

My friends 9" O will bite my finger any time i put in the tank.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> My friends 9" O will bite my finger any time i put in the tank.


 That's fine. O's are the baddest fish that ever lived then. I just want it to end . I know what I know and I know what was tried by others here.

It wasn't about if a fish was tough or not or if said fish wasn't tough that they were useless.

If that's what anyone thinks then they didn't get what was happening here.









Can we drop it now please?

I will ignore said person from here on out and all will be good.


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Its all cool dude. Hell I like those "sharks" to


----------

